# Crafting and sewing section in the hobbies area



## AprilT

Can we have a crafting section to show and exchange ideas in the hobbies area?  I've been board lately so, I'm getting back into the crafting thing and finding it to be a lot of fun.  When I finally stick with and complete one horrific project it will be a treat to display to the world and to see what other catastrophes, I do mean works of art we can all come up with.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Crafts is in the description of the Home Forum.


----------



## AprilT

Oh, I see it now, right with the cats getting baths.  LOL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

April, Matrix added a new forum separate from Home.  The new forum is Hobbies and Crafts.


----------



## AprilT

Nice, If it hasn't happened already, could you move the craft thread I started into it?   I had posted in the home section.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AprilT

Matrix, thank you for creating the Hobby & Craft section.  :thankyou:


----------



## Kadee

The new thread for projects/ crafts sound good April . Even if we don't want to or are not all that creative our selfs I'm sure many of us will be looking forward to seeing your or any other members projects. The thread will be very good for asking for advice on sewing or crafts after all we have many years of experience and knowledge amoung our friendly members..


----------



## AprilT

Kadee, I like what you've said, I think it will be fun to see what other members hobbies are crafting and otherwise.

So fill us in folks, show us what you're working on, what you've made in the past or hope to learn or anything.  I didn't start sewing till a few years ago, bought a sewing till I was way into my 40's and not all that well, barely knew what I was doing and still barely know how to use a sewing machine without full instruction manual in front of me.  2005 I had bought a brand new sewing machine, a few months later, I had arranged to have it shipped to me from my apt, in NY, only to find out it had been stolen along with my computer and many other things that were to arrive in FL.  grrrrrrrrr.  Anyway, most of my projects since, I've sewn by hand, I use to make myself a lot of summer dresses, those were easy, just lay down any sleevless dress I owned and trace around it and cut and sew.  wala.    This was one of the very simple dresses I had made back in '09, very simple, you can't really get an appreciation for it in the pic, but, I used to get a lot of compliments on even thought it was a very simple cut; it just depended on how bloated I was when I wore it, because it did cling a bit..  I also made several dresses for my best friend and though she would get compliments, she never confessed to people she was wearing a homemade dress.  LOL.  I'll see if I can find a picture of her wearing one I made for her.

View attachment 16463


----------



## AprilT

error 202


----------



## Kadee

Don't really know if making sheets fit into crafts , but here they are anyway
I purchased the fabric from an Opp shop( Never used) They are made from fabric which (WAS) made in Australia ( not anymore) called Actil,
If you were able to afford Actil sheets you were considered wealthy, The cost was useally arround $80- $100 for double bed sheets..
Without taking my time into consideration The sheets for my queen size bed cost me  about $8.00 for the pair
Made the bottom one fitted


----------



## AprilT

Very nice Kadee.  

Crafts, sewing, all good, same to me, using your handy skills to put together some home projects from fabrics, paper and the like.   Someone else might see it different, but, that's what the name of this section says and how I thought of it.


----------



## ndynt

Kadee46 said:


> Don't really know if making sheets fit into crafts , but here they are anyway
> I purchased the fabric from an Opp shop( Never used) They are made from fabric which (WAS) made in Australia ( not anymore) called Actil,


Very nice, Kadee.  Is the fabric satiny on one side and more of a cotton texture on the other?


----------



## ndynt

I do not know if this is considered craft or art...but, is anyone into Yoga for the mind....Zentangle?  I love it.  Easier than having to mix paint, having water, pallet, surface ect., needed to paint.  Can do it, sitting on my bed, while listening to NPR.  Along with that, right now I am crocheting a star afghan, for my Rheumtologist's newborn baby.


----------



## ndynt

AprilT said:


> Kadee, I like what you've said, I think it will be fun to see what other members hobbies are crafting and otherwise.
> 
> So fill us in folks, show us what you're working on, what you've made in the past or hope to learn or anything.  I didn't start sewing till a few years ago, bought a sewing till I was way into my 40's and not all that well, barely knew what I was doing and still barely know how to use a sewing machine without full instruction manual in front of me.  2005 I had bought a brand new sewing machine, a few months later, I had arranged to have it shipped to me from my apt, in NY, only to find out it had been stolen along with my computer and many other things that were to arrive in FL.  grrrrrrrrr.  Anyway, most of my projects since, I've sewn by hand, I use to make myself a lot of summer dresses, those were easy, just lay down any sleevless dress I owned and trace around it and cut and sew.  wala.    This was one of the very simple dresses I had made back in '09, very simple, you can't really get an appreciation for it in the pic, but, I used to get a lot of compliments on even thought it was a very simple cut; it just depended on how bloated I was when I wore it, because it did cling a bit..  I also made several dresses for my best friend and though she would get compliments, she never confessed to people she was wearing a homemade dress.  LOL.  I'll see if I can find a picture of her wearing one I made for her.
> 
> View attachment 16463



April, you sewed that by hand?  It's wonderful.  You must be very patient.


----------



## Kadee

ndynt said:


> Very nice, Kadee.  Is the fabric satiny on one side and more of a cotton texture on the other?


 Thanks for your comments NDYNT ..No just typical Actil nice soft fabric with a bit of a sheen, I Somtimes feel fabrics for making sheets in the likes of a big fabric/ home goods  store in Adelaide called spotlight and the fabric feels more like sandpaper to me. 
I have enough sheet fabric left to make another pair of Queen size sheets,   I could have made just a green pair or floral but decided on a contrast, Hubby likes the pair I made as he makes the bed, ( due to me not being able to lift the mattress to tuck in sheets)  some sheets I have bought are not big enough to tuck in, or the fitted ones only just fit the bed.


----------



## Kadee

AprilT said:


> Kadee, I like what you've said, I think it will be fun to see what other members hobbies are crafting and otherwise.
> 
> So fill us in folks, show us what you're working on, what you've made in the past or hope to learn or anything.  I didn't start sewing till a few years ago, bought a sewing till I was way into my 40's and not all that well, barely knew what I was doing and still barely know how to use a sewing machine without full instruction manual in front of me.  2005 I had bought a brand new sewing machine, a few months later, I had arranged to have it shipped to me from my apt, in NY, only to find out it had been stolen along with my computer and many other things that were to arrive in FL.  grrrrrrrrr.  Anyway, most of my projects since, I've sewn by hand, I use to make myself a lot of summer dresses, those were easy, just lay down any sleevless dress I owned and trace around it and cut and sew.  wala.    This was one of the very simple dresses I had made back in '09, very simple, you can't really get an appreciation for it in the pic, but, I used to get a lot of compliments on even thought it was a very simple cut; it just depended on how bloated I was when I wore it, because it did cling a bit..  I also made several dresses for my best friend and though she would get compliments, she never confessed to people she was wearing a homemade dress.  LOL.  I'll see if I can find a picture of her wearing one I made for her.
> 
> View attachment 16463


You would make a great clothing designer April, It's the type of dresses I liked when I was younger. Well done We have some very talented members.


----------



## AprilT

ndynt said:


> *I do not know if this is considered craft or art*...but, is anyone into Yoga for the mind....Zentangle?  I love it.  Easier than having to mix paint, having water, pallet, surface ect., needed to paint.  Can do it, sitting on my bed, while listening to NPR.  Along with that, right now I am crocheting a star afghan, for my Rheumtologist's newborn baby.



For sure it does, Arts and crafts is what they used to call it in some schools.    I didn't know what it was so I looked it up and I like.  It's something I would do for one of my projects if I were looking for ideas for wall art, which I happen to have been looking for along with the other projects.  Thanks for mentioning it.  I will try to resist putting too many too many pans on the fire, but, this looks like fun plus a nice way to relax the mind.


----------



## AprilT

Thank you both for the compliment on the dress, yes, I do all my sewing by hand these days, someone gave me an old sewing machine recently, it will be going to the dumpster, I haven't a clue how to use it and I really don't want it that's how old it is, I appreciate she thought about passing it on to me from a very old friend, but it's useless to me I can't even find a number on it to look up a manual for the thing and really, I haven't made clothing in such a long time now that I've been able to find things at such reasonable prices, it's just easier and less costly to pick something up at a Ross or TJ Maxx  or somewhat higher end store when they have major markdowns and alter it if need be.

I'm so looking forward to seeing and discussing some of you alls projects.  Its going to take me a while to complete mine, I don't really work as fast as I used to, before, I could do two or more dresses in a couple of days, sewing by hand, now if I were to sew a dress, it would take me a few days to complete just one.  But, I still enjoy working on projects here and there and I'm enjoying the challenge for now, so, we'll see how things turn out soon enough.    It's pretty late here, I'm off to bed for the evening.

Hope you have a goodnight.


----------



## ndynt

AprilT said:


> For sure it does, Arts and crafts is what they used to call it in some schools.    I didn't know what it was so I looked it up and I like.  It's something I would do for one of my projects if I were looking for ideas for wall art, which I happen to have been looking for along with the other projects.  Thanks for mentioning it.  I will try to resist putting too many too many pans on the fire, but, this looks like fun plus a nice way to relax the mind.


Yes April, it is very relaxing...and the results are surprising. I agree about it being easier and faster to just go to a store.  I love being able to find very expensive/designer clothes in consignment stores.    In case you decide to try and sew again....here is a source for free easy to sew patterns. 
 Lots of free sewing patterns by Peppermintmag.com
http://peppermintmag.com/other/sewing-school/


----------



## AprilT

ndynt said:


> Yes April, it is very relaxing...and the results are surprising. I agree about it being easier and faster to just go to a store.  I love being able to find very expensive/designer clothes in consignment stores.    In case you decide to try and sew again....here is a source for free easy to sew patterns.
> Lots of free sewing patterns by Peppermintmag.com
> http://peppermintmag.com/other/sewing-school/




Thank you Nona, I haven't any patience with clothing patterns, but I will give them a look, I just like to trace any dress I won and work from there coming up with ideas.  Problem is a lot of my sewing required a lot of bending and me on the floor with the materials, but it's just not feasible these days, for making clothing, I need a lot of work space and to move around a lot. These little craft projects a more easy to manipulate while seated.    But, I still do alterations to my clothing here and there and that I can do seated.    I'm not a perfect sewer, but, mostly I get the job done or throw it in a ball and use it for something else, maybe fabric flowers.  :laugh:

Again thank you for the links.


----------



## ndynt

I think I may try the top in that link, April.  Very basic, like the wonderful shifts you have sewn.  But, then I do have both a sewing machine and a serger.  I too, now, prefer the small, portable endeavors. LOL


----------



## AprilT

Nona, I like a lot of what I saw in those links, I believe I could duplicate similar without a pattern, for me because I'm bigger, it would be best to use something I own and just wing it to get the style and shape.  The basic patter for the top is almost kimono, really simple cut, that you would have to make adjustments.  When I'm up to it, I search out a few more dresses, I made in the past.  I love shift dresses, some I added pockets, changed the shoulders or made center cut outs, varied them in differed ways to get different looks.  Some were more fitted, but, I didn't have a belly and was curvy in the right places so no unappealing lumps and bumps, maybe I'll fit back into one or two of those dresses before summer is over.  Shifts are forever in style, of course, depending on the material design as well.

I look forward to seeing your work.


----------



## ndynt

Yes April, they are classic.  The patterns are so basic, like you said, easy to duplicate without using a pattern.  My mother studied clothing design in France.  She would see couture designer's clothing and would cut newspaper templates to duplicate them.  I did not like all the detail and hand sewing it entailed, so resisted learning how to do it.  Although I was forced to sew rather complicated dresses for my little sister and I.   When I finish the afghan i am working on and the Zentangle card I am going to include in it....I shall post it.


----------



## SeaBreeze

April, that's a lovely dress!  I have a new sewing machine downstairs for years now.  I sewed some kitchen curtains and the hems unraveled every time I washed them.  Although my mother used to work at a doll's clothes factory before she married my father, and had a sewing machine in the house throughout my childhood...I never mastered the skill on machine or by hand.  Nona, thanks for using that work 'shift' again, haven't heard it or used it since the 60s, many of us and our parents wore them at one time or another.


----------



## Cookie

April, thanks for starting a sewing thread (pun not intended)... your  dress is lovely and looks really good on you.  You mentioned you were  given an old sewing machine....some of  those old machines are real collector items and work really well. I'm  sure you know there are sites online and probably utube for machine  instructions as well as lots of library books.  

I have a very old singer  electric that works like a charm, I also have a new Janome. I'd be lost  without my machines. I've been sewing on and off most of my life. I initially learned the basics at school and then went on to make simple clothes. I've been  into making patchwork quilts for quite a while too, but lately haven't been  very inspired - hope it will come back soon. The sewing trend is pretty big here, with sewing meetup  groups springing up. You probably have things like that where you are too.  Anyway,  good for you for doing this.


----------



## ndynt

SeaBreeze said:


> Nona, thanks for using that work 'shift' again, haven't heard it or used it since the 60s, many of us and our parents wore them at one time or another.


SeeBreeze, when ever I see a dress like April's lovely creation....I immediately think of Jackie Kennedy's elegant shifts.


----------

